

Jack Ma, Founder of China's Largest e-Commerce Site, Interviewed  [video] - joelhaus
http://www.charlierose.com/view/interview/11215

======
revorad
This is a really good interview giving insight into how a modern Chinese
entreprenur thinks - definitely worth the 20 minutes. If you don't have time
to watch it, there is a transcript in the comments.

